# Lower population growth in New Zealand, latest data shows



## Editor (Aug 20, 2009)

New Zealand’s population has experienced its lowest growth for 11 years, new figures from Statistics New Zealand show. The estimated resident population increased 0.7% in the year to the end of December 2011 to reach 4,422,700. Natural increase, that is excess of births over deaths, was 31,400, the lowest for a December since 2005. International [...]

Click to read the full news article: Lower population growth in New Zealand, latest data shows...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

